# Any options besides 1/2" solid carbide.



## wacrider (May 17, 2013)

I'm "kind of" following the "Build an economy table top" sticky and it spec's out a 1/2" x 2" long surface solid carbide bit for the routing of the insert hole. Is there any work around besides spending big buck on a bit like that? Maybe a smaller diameter? I'd prefer to spend that money elsewhere as I get setup. I need to stretch the money for other purchases.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Wayne, this bit is one you should purchase. MLCS offers an inexpensive set which includes 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2" bits. You will use them all the time so it is worth investing in them. They far outlast carbide tipped bits. Any plunge cutting 1/2" diameter bit that is 2" long will work. You can use a drill to make a through hole and make your cut out with a jig saw.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

"I need to stretch the money for other purchases."



To save a few bucks, why not get a 1/2" diameter, High Speed Steel, Endmill?

It will work just fine, as long as your router can be slowed down.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I have to agree with Harrison, I have several end mills that work great. They are spiral cut and leave an excellent finish. Just slow the router down a little.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

I have never used an "end mill" in a router so with you guys saying they work verty well then I will have to get one and give it a run. NGM


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

neville9999 said:


> I have never used an "end mill" in a router so with you guys saying they work verty well then I will have to get one and give it a run. NGM


i have used them in my first prototype of hybbrid pantorouter.the tenon they rout very nice but for mortising they are too slow.one reason they have very less depth iside spiral, second the front side is design for mortising metal so they have very less angle.
check my video you can see what i mean so i really recommend specialize spiral bit for woodworking not endmill.
Demonstrating steel pantorouter making mortise and tenon joint(HD) - YouTube


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Right Singh, metal cutting bits for metal and wood cutting bits for wood. You get better results that way.


----------

